# Petlink will they ever learn



## pete12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here they go again this time its 5 ad's all for exotics 
why dont they remove them surely its not that hard!!!

Heres the links:

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/953285.html

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/953282.html

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/953278.html

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/953274.html

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/953274.html


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 10, 2008)

Because the people to own it have lives.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 10, 2008)

Nope, no links. LOL.

GO PETLINK!!!


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

If i owned Petlink I wouldn't remove the user or the links. there are obviously people out there that collect exotics and Petlink seems to have customers for exotics so its basically like an ad in an ad.


----------



## gonff (Aug 10, 2008)

is it illegil to have them in australia or something?


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

correct


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 10, 2008)

gonff said:


> is it illegil to have them in australia or something?


*Yes there exotic's there not native to Australia.*


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 10, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> If i owned Petlink I wouldn't remove the user or the links. there are obviously people out there that collect exotics and Petlink seems to have customers for exotics so its basically like an ad in an ad.


 
huh? it is quite clear that there is nothing "legal" about this at all


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

it's because of disease this, Australian Fauna that, and old stubborn men.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> huh? it is quite clear that there is nothing "legal" about this at all



its also quite clear that Petlink is not dumb enough to not back themselves up before allowing randoms to advertise anything they want for free. They can't be pinned for a joe shmoe advertising Exotics.

thats if NPWS will do anything in the first place.


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2008)

The DSE should pose as a buyer and when they go to pick up charge these guys..?

Do they do that..?:?


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

hallie said:


> The DSE should pose as a buyer and when they go to pick up charge these guys..?
> 
> Do they do that..?:?



it's do-able, but them actually doing it is probably fairly slim.


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> it's because of disease this, Australian Fauna that, and old stubborn men.


 
Austalian wildlife relies on us to protect it mate..Take some responisibilty for the country you call home..


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

not really. I mean im not part of any exotic keeping community but i know they're out there and as far as i can tell. our Fauna is still in top shape. Besides whats my responsibility got to do with any of the things listed above?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> its also quite clear that Petlink is not dumb enough to not back themselves up before allowing randoms to advertise anything they want for free. They can't be pinned for a joe shmoe advertising Exotics.
> 
> thats if NPWS will do anything in the first place.


 

I think this bit is new? They themselves covered now.http://www.petlink.com.au/post/help/buy-sell-online-safely.php?B=6


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> not really. I mean im not part of any exotic keeping community but i know they're out there and as far as i can tell. our Fauna is still in top shape. Besides whats my responsibility got to do with any of the things listed above?


 
We make more species of animal extinct every year than any other continent matey, so im not sure of what your definition of "tip top shape" is??
Your resposibility is the same as the rest of us aussie animal lovers and to support the no exotic laws we have in place..


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I think this bit is new? They themselves covered now.http://www.petlink.com.au/post/help/buy-sell-online-safely.php?B=6



with that being said, i rest my case.


----------



## bigi (Aug 10, 2008)

who would pay 7 grand for an albino ball python when they are illegal


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

hallie said:


> We make more species of animal extinct every year than any other continent matey, so im not sure of what your definition of "tip top shape" is??
> Your resposibility is the same as the rest of us aussie animal lovers and to support the no exotic laws we have in place..



Im not for or against them, you seem to be pinning me as some bad *** that thinks we should allow exotics. I just gave the truth.

but hey im not going to have this arguement again, dinners on and im hungry.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

can i say something i agree with what most fo you guys are saying but why do you keep going on about it so what another dumb guy has exotics is doing all this gonna get them in trouble? no so stop going on about it just ignore the crap that gets posted on other sites. is it our buisness? do you know him? do you know where he lives? are you involved with him in anyway? if not stop bloody sticking your noses in other peoples buisness. he will get his, might not be right now but he will get his.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Aug 10, 2008)

I strongly agree with Reptile_Boy. Its is very silly to continue posting these threads (Plus its almost considered spam in my books) because it is making it very easy for people who want exotics to get them.

Now i know, it is already easy t get them, but posting a dozen threads a week like this doesn't help. Its not Petlinks fault (why should it be?) its a free site so you can't ask much more from them.

Stop making these sorts of threads and the adverts will get half the attention they usually would.


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I strongly agree with Reptile_Boy. Its is very silly to continue posting these threads (Plus its almost considered spam in my books) because it is making it very easy for people who want exotics to get them.
> 
> Now i know, it is already easy t get them, but posting a dozen threads a week like this doesn't help. Its not Petlinks fault (why should it be?) its a free site so you can't ask much more from them.
> 
> Stop making these sorts of threads and the adverts will get half the attention they usually would.


 
Ignorance is bliss. Im sure the illegals will just dissapear if we dont talk about them??


----------



## warren63 (Aug 10, 2008)

Agree with Reptile Boy and Mcloughlin2 these threads are so played out. People have exotics and cats, get on with it.


----------

